# Sodium Lauryl Sulfoacetate



## cmg1177 (Aug 24, 2009)

What is SLS? And where can I buy it?


----------



## cosmeticaddict (Aug 26, 2009)

cmg1177 said:
			
		

> What is SLS? And where can I buy it?


You mean sls soaps?


----------



## dagmar88 (Aug 26, 2009)

Sodium laureth sulfate is a detergent, or surfactant.
I don't know which company carries it, but snofdriftfarm carries other surfectants. I like betaine.
http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/surfactants.html


----------



## cmg1177 (Aug 26, 2009)

A bubble bar recipe calls for that ingrediant.
1 cup of sodium laurel sulfoacetate SLS (powdered foaming agent)


----------



## Goldenearthgirl (Aug 28, 2009)

CMG these are two different foaming ingredients

Sodium Lauryl Sulfate = SLS
Sodium Lauryl Sulphoacetate = SLSa


----------



## cmg1177 (Aug 28, 2009)

Huh, thanks. I copied the spelling from the recipe.  
I will have to double check!


----------



## cmg1177 (Sep 1, 2009)

*sodium laurel sulfoacetate*

http://www.pvsoap.com/recipe_bubble_bath_drop.htm

This is the recipe link from the Bath and Body forum.
Maybe someone can see if it means SLSA??


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 4, 2009)

cmg1177 said:
			
		

> Huh, thanks. I copied the spelling from the recipe.
> I will have to double check!


It's sodium laurel sulfoacetate aka SLSA.


----------



## cmg1177 (Sep 4, 2009)

*slsa*

Thanks! They must of misspelled on the link.


----------



## bbkimberly (Sep 8, 2009)

sodium lauryl sulfoacetate and I get mine at thechemistrystore.com

http://www.chemistrystore.com/cart.cgi? ... hild=88743


----------



## Ismael (Dec 2, 2012)

Let me get you'll out of your confusion... Sodium Lauryl Sulfoacetate (SLSA) and Sodium Louryl Sulfate (SLS) are NOT the same thing. SLSA is derived from coconut and palm oils and is not an irritant like SLS. You can use up to 65%... maybe 70% of SLSA in your formulation and it's not supposed to cause any irritation, even on sensitive skin people. You can find out more about this on this site:

http://slibeauty.wordpress.com/2010/01/ ... foacetate/


----------

